# Dialetical Behaviour Therapy



## Blankstare (Mar 28, 2011)

I've just started preparing for Dialectical Behaviour Therapy (DBT) with my psychologist. I really struggle with handling anger and dealing with any stressful situation. Just wondering if anybody out there in similar situations has found DBT useful at all?


----------



## doodleflap (Mar 16, 2011)

Out of all the therapies I've been in, DBT has been most helpful to me, particularly the emphasis on distress tolerance and emotional regulation. I liked it loads better than CBT, and I still have a DBT workbook that I take a look at and do exercises from now and again. Hope its helpful to you =D


----------



## Blankstare (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I'm glad you found it useful! I initially started treatment with CBT but it was really confrontational and just made me increasingly annoyed. Hopefully DBT will be more beneficial than CBT.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I've only heard of it being used for borderline personality disorder.


----------



## Broken mirror Broken me (Feb 19, 2011)

It is generally for borderline personality disorder. I've been through DBT twice and although you've given just a little info, yes I would say I'd think you would get something out of it. With Borderline when we get anxious we tend to either hurt ourselves or get angry and get in fights and such. DBT helps one learn to control that implusiveness and learn other methods of coping with the anxiety (the fight or flight) ..trying to put it simply.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

DBT is good. It was created on research from holocaust survivors of WWII. They analyzed how jews got through the nazi rule and tried to replicate that mindset.


----------



## Maguffin (Oct 23, 2009)

How would I know if I should participate in DBT therapy?

My psychiatrist, who I've been seeing for about 5-6 years, brought it up to me during our last session. However, she's not my therapist and would she know better? Maybe it's because I've been in therapy in one form or another for 12 years (seeing psychiatrist once in a while the last two years, to my detriment.)

I do blame one event during my high school experience for my social anxiety and depression, but I sometimes have doubts that it did. Maybe that event brought out what was always there and it just accelerated the process.


----------



## Ksejr3 (Apr 23, 2011)

DBT is fantastic.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Maguffin said:


> How would I know if I should participate in DBT therapy?


I don't know much about DBT, but from what I've gathered I think its geared toward people that are impulsive, have anger issues, have problems with hurting themselves, have interpersonal struggles, & difficulties with mindfulness. So, if that describes you, then maybe you should give it a shot. I wouldn't think it would be beneficial for JUST social anxiety & depression though. I've never heard of it being used for those.


----------

